# Compatibility Type Charts



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Has anybody got an accurate copy of the chart.

e.g.

http://www.glaucus.org.uk/Types-Comm.htm

This one was a transcription from an unknown source and contains errors and no explanation.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I googled very quickly and got *this*, not sure if it's relevant though.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Socionics*



jochris said:


> I googled very quickly and got *this*, not sure if it's relevant though.


Thanks, not sure I understand it though!


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, it seems really generic.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I think my brain just exploded.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Perseus, what do the numbers mean?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Numbers*



thehigher said:


> Perseus, what do the numbers mean?




Not sure. My guess is that higher numbers are better, the first might be giving and the second receiving. But it is a copy from an unreadable copy possibly from a flawed system. 

I was thinking of transaction analysis. 

Eagle INTP and a Dog ISTJ

An Eagle does not get much from a Dog except obedience and information (references). A Dog does not actually believe the Eagle's flight of fancy so he does not get much back in return, except the idea may stick in his head.

So I would guess Eagle gets 5/20 from the Dogs experience and reading in realms he has not explored, and an extra 1 for obedience which does not matter to the Eagle. Vice-versa, the Dog gets information he can repeat 4 (because he rejects most of it) and prestige by association which is only worth 1. So my guess would be 5+ 5. Perseus will have develop his own system and compatibility charts, to stop copying others. This will take time and Thinking. Work out compatibility criteria. 

The chart says 15+7

e.g.

ESFJ x INTP

Sexual attraction ESFJ + 7/20 INTP - 3/20
ESFJ is attracted (finds delightful, mostly XNTP though) to the INTP but not vice-versa.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know how to read the chart Perseus posted.

The one jochris posted though is a *SOCIONICS one (=/= MBTI).*
_Socionics has a relationship compatibility model... check out Relations between Psychological ("personality") Types for more._ 
Once you browse through that information page you'll be able to read the chart and understand it.

Some examples (for explanations of each type of [socionics] relationship, check out the link I gave you above):
Duality partners (INFP-ESTP, INTP-ESFP)
Activity partners (INTJ-ISFP, INTP-ISFJ)
Identical partners (INFJ-INFJ, ISTP-ISTP)
...

The chart just narrows this down efficiently. 
For example go to ENTP from the left and ENTP from above and they'll come together at "Idn". Which is short for 'Identical', which stands for Identical Partners.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I generally believe that I'm compatible with other SPs and maybe SJs who are balanced! But I can get along with anyone who's nice enough...or at least not openly hostile.


----------



## Parad0x (Aug 24, 2011)

jochris said:


> I googled very quickly and got *this*, not sure if it's relevant though.


This is Socionics. Not sure if anyone noticed that but socionics is different than MBTI.


----------



## Lollypop (Oct 17, 2012)

If you click on 'Back to the Perseus System' at the bottom of the page it takes you to another page. Toward the bottom of this new page there is a table titled 'Love Matches'.


----------

